# A nice sight - Wetar Island Pit Viper



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

Since arriving in captivity a couple of years ago this snake has never fed well and was assist fed with its previous owner as it was the quickest and easiest way to make sure it fed. I left food in last night with him and came in today when I was greated with this bulging belly. It only took 2 years! 





































This little guy is coming along nicely too - Mangrove Pit Viper:









Pete


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Congrats Pete, patience pays off! :2thumb:

Beautiful little vipers : victory:


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

WOW, you did really well there to leave food in with an arboreal, and for it to take. Even the best feeders seem to only take via "teasing". How many did it take, looks like 2 or 3 mice??

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

pythondave82 said:


> WOW, you did really well there to leave food in with an arboreal, and for it to take. Even the best feeders seem to only take via "teasing". How many did it take, looks like 2 or 3 mice??
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Dave


Indeed. With this Snake any movement around it just seemed to scare it and you lost any chance of it feeding so I thought I'd try the minimal disturbance technique which is the complete opposite of what works with the Mangrove Pit Viper.
3 fuzzies, more than I'd like it to take but I hid a few in different spots not expecting any to go let alone all 3!

Pete


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

Stunning!!


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

I thought you said you force fed this walls microwave sausages? Must have been one of the other pit's...


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Amazing! well worth the two year battle IMO..hopefully she will keep it up!

That mangrove pits very nice too.: victory:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

OOO stunning vipers, how the hell do you assist feed one of these safely?!!!


----------



## Kalouda (Sep 1, 2010)

True patience there, 2 years assist feeding? Shows utter commitment, so have you never tried for it to eat for itself before this time? It's great news, let's see how the next few times go.


----------



## PrincessBlondie (Jun 18, 2009)

Soooo pretty!! :flrt: Amazing commitment you showed to these beauties


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

Man O Man ! I always love looking at all the DWA's ! They are so amazing, I will probaly never keep thwm but would love to !


----------



## lee b (Nov 5, 2008)

Result,certainly looks like a full tum to me :2thumb:


----------

